# New Horn



## Clifton Hicks (Mar 10, 2016)

Fresh off of my work bench:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks GREAT.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice. Plus the strap, knife and powder measure.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Mar 11, 2016)

Good looking set-up. Pics of that patch knife?


----------



## White Horse (Mar 11, 2016)

Outstanding, Mr. Hicks. Old timey. I want one.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 13, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2016)

Like!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice horn and plunder, Clifton.


----------



## stabow (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice and plain......


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 14, 2016)

Fine job!


----------



## fflintlock (May 1, 2016)

Great work, on the horn and strap !


----------



## pdsniper (May 10, 2016)

very nice


----------

